# Gene Weitzel Woodenware



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

How was the shipping ?
Does Gene have a website? I googled but could not find.
I'll be starting my box building in January........ but am still looking to buy some as well.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Dancing Bee Apiary said:


> How was the shipping ?
> QUOTE]
> No website that I know, shipping was ~$400, which raised the price of the box to $12. Still cheaper than in Ontario.


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gene still making wooden ware do you have current pricing I was thinking of ordering some boxes and frames 

since you are in cleveland I figured i could pick up 

let me know 


Thanks David


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Right now Gene's biggest problem is the kiln size. He has had our club's money for 2.5 months while we still have not seen the wooden ware. I will post an update when we get it. We ordered enough wooden ware to fill 1 pallet.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I am finishing the assembly of 2000 foundationless frames I bought from Gene. 
I have already assembled 30 nuc boxes, 100 deeps, 100 mediums, 50 screened bottoms and 50 tops. 
Except for a few misses here and there; the quality is exceptional.
Delivery time is his bottle neck; I think he has committed to more than his production ability. 

One thing for sure, Gene is a man of honor, he will make good any deal he committed to and his quality will not be compromised. If you can afford to be patient, he will come thru no matter what. I sent him money and he could have taken advantage of the distance between him and me. He missed the delivery time, delivery truck and so on, but a few weeks latter, he was personally knocking at my door at 4:30AM bringing all of my stuff with the help of his son! He even made me a box for assembling my frames –as a token of good will between us. 
I have spent lots of money for his product, and even thou he may miss his delivery date, missed a few cuts here and there; I just placed a large order from him and gave him a deposit without fear of not getting my stuff. 
Simply put; he is the best supplier for my money - if my patience can somehow resemble that of my bees.


----------

